# WANTED: smallish steel frame for fixed



## rootsrocker (21 Aug 2007)

This could be slightly over ambitious but I'm looking for a small (50-52cm) steel frame for my 'Sunday Best' fixed project ! 
I have my heavy steel fixie already and am looking for something a bit lighter.

Does anyone have anything looking for a loving home ?


----------

